# The last thing that made you laugh



## karenw

One video featuring Freddie Mercury & Kanye West


----------



## millenniumman75

Some posts on SAS.


----------



## PunkGirl01

My kitten getting stuck in the bathtub and mewing like she was being tortured instead.


----------



## victoriangirl

funny animal videos on Facebook. The only reason why I like Facebook. I hate everything else on there and do my best to ignore.


----------



## The Sleeping Dragon

3rd Rock from the Sun
Hilarious show


----------



## indiscipline

This backup-singer.


----------



## Farideh

I watched an episode of Chopped last night and the competitors entered the April Fools challenge. Of course a lot of pranks were coming their way. It was pure entertainment.


----------



## SupaDupaFly




----------



## WillYouStopDave

I was watching some youtube vid and some random dude wearing a fake nose literally galloped through in the background.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

I've finally started laughing at nothing.


----------



## karenw

Ozzy Osborne is having tennis courts built.


----------



## eveningbat

Aeiou said:


>


:haha


----------



## butterflies27

George Lopez this morning. To funny.


----------



## HenDoggy

i laughed for 3 straight mins. i don't know why it's so funny to me :stu


----------



## Reckoner7

Aeiou said:


>


I love how his shoes fly off!

Pretty juvenile but the bit at the end had me in stitches.


----------



## Chasingclouds

Poor DW. Lol


----------



## Perspicacious

@gopherinferno's signature.


----------



## HenDoggy

compaq615 said:


> WTF was that?


it was an mma match, they take breaks in between rounds to "cool" off. so sometimes they pour water over the fighters heads,bodies, or in this case in between the legs lol :stu


----------



## HenDoggy

http://streamable.com/b006

the music fit this gif perfectly haha


----------



## gopherinferno

Perspicacious said:


> @gopherinferno's signature.


----------



## meandernorth

I overheard someone trying to get out of a ticket. It wasn't working.


----------



## shygymlover

impratical jokers i love watching them having me laughing all the time


----------



## DreamAway

This had me laughing out loud for 20min last night...


----------



## Kevin001




----------



## SilkyJay

shygymlover said:


> impratical jokers i love watching them having me laughing all the time


I hadn't watched them for awhile and introduced my mom to them when I was over yesterday. Haven't had a real good laugh for a good while, and I know my mom enjoyed the show b/c she farted a few times during laughter.


----------



## harrison




----------



## Seegan

shygymlover said:


> impratical jokers i love watching them having me laughing all the time


The Impractical Jokers are awesome!

On days when I'm depressed I'll watch episode after episode and they never fail to cheer me up. :grin2:

I'd even go so far as to say they've helped improve my confidence in shopping centers because thinking of their antics takes away my self consciousness temporarily.


----------



## DarrellLicht

If I could think far back enough, it was probably a few weeks back when laughing in disbelief over a coworkers antics.


----------



## Agricola

I still laugh at those YouTube Jaboody Dubs for all those weird products you see on TV. I just recently discovered that they did some funny dubs of Guy Fieri's _Diners, Drive-Ins, and Dives. _


----------



## IcedOver

Listening to bernie sanders speak. What a doddering, deluded fool.


----------



## TenYears

I never get tired of this movie. These guys are just. so. God. damn. awkward.

And think they're so cool.

Their honesty is insulting as hell sometimes, but also reveals just how naïve and (in their own sick way) just completely oblivious they are sometimes.

Ahhh. Brings back memories from hs. Good times.


----------



## Excaliber

Today My boss had been complaining about parts not being checked properly so there is a sign above the counter my co-worker wrote as 

: "All parts must be checked in as new or dainaged"

We asked him about it and said it should spell damaged......

He proceeded to correct it but as he was doing so he wrote "davaged"..... 

We burst out laughing!! and him catching the mistake again ripped the sign off the counter... 

I haven't laughed so hard in a while, I couldn't help it but I feel bad for it.


----------



## ElectricWizard

Just now as I remember my brother one time called me his solitary brother haha


----------



## DarrellLicht

Catching up on some episodes of 'Portlandia'..


----------



## Smallfry

That new Ribena advert, those guys must have been off their heads when they made that:cig


----------



## keyboardsmahshfwa




----------



## WillYouStopDave

I just had a strange daydream that I received a large 3D printout of my own nose as a gift from someone I don't know.


----------



## Hollo




----------



## Smallfry

Hollo said:


>


Prince of Persia?!


----------



## Hollo

Smallfry said:


> Prince of Persia?!


Haha exactly! :b I half-expected him to hang there unrecognized


----------



## Smallfry

Hollo said:


> Haha exactly! :b I half-expected him to hang there unrecognized


Lol that was a real blast from the past, awesome game


----------



## Hollo

Smallfry said:


> Lol that was a real blast from the past, awesome game











It was so hard to make those jumps...getting skewered was traumatic for my tiny self at the time :b


----------



## maralb

i used to play this game, many many years ago


----------



## SplendidBob

"your hair is brown, the colour of ****".



Hollo said:


> It was so hard to make those jumps...getting skewered was traumatic for my tiny self at the time :b


Oh lol the spikes  Memories.

I recently remembered another old game, "another world" did anyone play that?


----------



## HiddenFathoms

@coyeyes ^ :b


----------



## maralb

my dog eating my sister luch!


----------



## HiddenFathoms




----------



## Canadian Brotha

HiddenFathoms said:


>


From outer space to inner space eh? Priceless headline, that's how ya move papers that are free, lol


----------



## HiddenFathoms

Canadian Brotha said:


> From outer space to inner space eh? Priceless headline, that's how ya move papers that are free, lol


haha, yes!

and on a somewhat related note, this is the last thing that made me laugh audibly:



CloudChaser said:


> Shove your arm up their anus and move their mouth like a puppet.


----------



## Lohikaarme




----------



## unemployment simulator

splendidbob said:


> I recently remembered another old game, "another world" did anyone play that?


I picked up a copy for the mega drive not too long ago, still need to get around to playing it. never played it back when I was younger, was on the list of games to check out but couldn't afford to get I remember being massively impressed with the games graphics. prince of persia I played a bit of on the demo pc's they would have in shops (being kind of poor that's how I experienced a lot of video games I couldn't afford). I really like the methods used to create those games, rotoscoping animation.

the joke at the end of this vid was the last thing that made me chuckle.


----------



## Tokztero

A guy ordered a crabby patty at Burger King today. The old man at the register was confused.


----------



## nubly

A trump supporter claimed that alex jones is a genius.


----------



## HiddenFathoms




----------



## HiddenFathoms




----------



## HiddenFathoms




----------



## JohnDoe26

deleted


----------



## MCHB




----------



## Canadian Brotha




----------



## komorikun

https://www.amazon.com/Dyna-DH-10-K...&qid=1505636786&sr=8-5&keywords=kerosene+pump

*For convenient transfer of liquids*


----------



## Kilgore Trout

This thing I was going to post in a thread. I'm so funny I make myself laugh.
I didn't post it though. It was mean.



HiddenFathoms said:


>


:lol :lol


----------



## Canadian Brotha




----------



## Canadian Brotha




----------



## SunshineSam218




----------



## Squirrelevant




----------



## Canadian Brotha




----------



## HiddenFathoms




----------



## Canadian Brotha




----------



## cubsfandave

The other night I watched all the Jimmy Kimmel "Mean tweets" videos. Probably the most I've laughed in a while


----------



## Lohikaarme




----------



## Scrub-Zero




----------



## Xemnas

three days ago, i got in a parkride that i had not been on for flipping 20 years.. AWESOME


----------



## komorikun




----------



## SamanthaStrange




----------



## Steve French




----------



## Evelin N

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/celebritynews/7969517/John-Lennons-toilet-sells-for-9500.html

Holy ****


----------



## Canadian Brotha




----------



## Esugi78

I've been catching up to "the big bang theory" did season 6-11 in a couple of weeks lol (not working currently so plenty of time). Almost caught up, 2 more episodes. The series is just so funny though to me. Not sure why I stopped watching it in the first place. Oh wait, right, I hate waiting for new episodes to come out, so I usually binge watch to catch up with favorite shows


----------



## Steve French

I came across the story of one Timothy Dexter, an 18th century eccentric who faked his own death to see how people would react. He snuck into the funeral and judged his wife did not show enough emotion, so he had her caned later.

I did a bit more reading and it turns out she was in on it. So I guess he didn't approve of her acting skills. The guys entire life story is kind of hilarious. A genius businessman, and a real life pre-internet troll.


----------



## Squirrelevant




----------



## Lohikaarme




----------



## komorikun

Lohikaarme said:


>


What type of monkey is that? I know generally monkeys have longer arms than legs. The opposite of humans.


----------



## Lohikaarme

komorikun said:


> What type of monkey is that? I know generally monkeys have longer arms than legs. The opposite of humans.


It's a gibbon skeleton, their arms are freakishly long even among apes.


----------



## Amyloht

I cant actually remember. How sad!


----------



## Overdrive




----------



## Lohikaarme




----------



## MindOverMood




----------



## funnynihilist

West Virginia coming back and beating Missouri in the last few minutes hahahahahah


----------



## teuton

Saw this yesterday, I couldn't stop laughing for 5 minutes !


http://imgur.com/HuWc4zk


----------



## Skeletra

Laughed way harder than I should XD


----------



## komorikun

teuton said:


> Saw this yesterday, I couldn't stop laughing for 5 minutes !
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/HuWc4zk


Wasn't funny.


----------



## MCHB

teuton said:


> Saw this yesterday, I couldn't stop laughing for 5 minutes !
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/HuWc4zk


Mistakes were made! :grin2:


----------



## Lohikaarme

my sides hurt &#128514;&#128514;


----------



## MCHB

Right unt zee knackers!


----------



## Canadian Brotha

TalkSport clips of the week:

Announcer ~ “I wonder what’s been the big news in fishing this week...”

Host ~ “Bearded men, banks carp the size of a Kardashian bum cheek”

Priceless! Hahaha


----------



## loneranger

The gif comments from a Houston news post.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-J120AZ using Tapatalk


----------



## shana

A comment a guy in my IOP (Intensive Outpatient Program) made a few days ago. Our LCSW said we should do one thing that scares us each day, he replied, “I came here today.”


----------



## teuton

damn poor bear ! Also was so bad as they don't have fingers as humans so they cannot squeeze them or something, just roll in pain :laugh:


----------



## Lohikaarme




----------



## Canadian Brotha

> I am enchanted by this woman's physique, her hip to waist ratio makes me think she has a good personality


^^^That quote, lol


----------



## Radjinn

The other day I was driving home from work, and while going down my street (I live in a very woodsy area) I watched three squirrel chasing a stray cat across the street hauling *** like it seen a ghost. Was like damn, haven't seen that before usually the other way around!


----------



## Steve French

My father showed my nephew the iPad. For a 1.5 year old, he's pretty perceptive, and figured it out very quickly. Now he whines and cries for it, and points, and cause he can't enunciate properly yet, he yells "Bees! Bees!", which is his childlike version of please. Kills me. I feel the same way sometimes when I'm separated from my technology.


----------



## DruidAvenger

"It's a, I, um, put a tracker on someone. He's a bad guy." Spiderman.


----------



## MCHB




----------



## Fever Dream




----------



## pianist

A youtube video, I don't remember the last time I laughed out load while someone else was in the room with me.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

There was an audio clip from some Xmas flick in the podcast I was listening to of a character with the most fantastic maniacal laugh, you can’t help but smile and the crack up immediately upon hearing it. 

Also, a gal on Tinder had “these pretzels are making me thirsty” as her bio in her profile and just reading it was enough for a good laugh


----------



## Lohikaarme

butch: gimme your sweetroll

the lone wanderer:










lmao


----------



## Lohikaarme




----------



## loneranger

SNL First Lady skit.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-J120AZ using Tapatalk


----------



## Lohikaarme




----------



## Lohikaarme




----------



## CrazyAnimalGirl

I saw a picture of the kardashians/Jenners. If their fame faces and bodies don't make you laugh than you are crazy haha


----------



## CrazyAnimalGirl

Fake ...not fame..sorry


----------



## ScorchedEarth

Gets good after 1:18.


----------



## Anatoles




----------



## MCHB

Landlady (little latino lady; super friendly): *talking about my rental and my plans and interests* ...are you single?
Me: Yup.
Landlady: I should introduce you to my daughter!

:rofl


----------



## SamanthaStrange




----------



## Jolese

At the grocery store out of nowhere I see a store employee that I have never seen before who has a disheveled appearance, start speed walking REALLY fast across the store. I mean he's lightening, but he doesn't break into a jog he maintains the speed walk. So it's just this random, humourous image and where I feel the need to stifle my own outward amusement. I quickly turn away only to see a man waiting in line who had also seen him, is still watching him and is starting to crack a grin, which is not good for my cause. I quickly turn away from the sight of the starting-to-grin man, but it doesn't help. I can't contain myself anymore. Speed walking is funny!


----------



## Lohikaarme




----------



## memyselfandi3699

karenw said:


> One video featuring Freddie Mercury & Kanye West


Well for one..we realized that Kanye West definitely CAN'T sing..LOL!!

If we learned anything from that video..we learned that!! HAHA!!

Good thing he's got rap behind him..along with Kim Kardashian's cash; as if rap ever goes out of style like disco and the 70s did..LOL!!


----------



## memyselfandi3699

Lolol!!!


----------



## SFC01

being laughed at by the tesco check out girl because of the shaved left side of my face and my heavily stubbled right side


----------



## harrison




----------



## SamanthaStrange

"How can you be done?" :lol


----------



## Chevy396

SFC01 said:


> being laughed at by the tesco check out girl because of the shaved left side of my face and my heavily stubbled right side


Haha, what happened?

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## SFC01

SolutionX said:


> Haha, what happened?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


Ha, yeah I work from home, so though I`d tidy the stubble up a bit so, did half of it, but only the neck and cheek so still had it heavy round my chin, face and tache areas, as well as the whole of the other side.

Phone rang for work, answered it, went on for ages, and felt peckish after so I nipped out to get some grub !!! haha


----------



## Sus y

Cómeme el donut / Eat my "donut" - te hago el dos por uno!! WTF I don't want to know what she meant by "I do you the two for one", this is scary as well lol.


----------



## Lohikaarme




----------



## 0589471

My favorite movie clip, makes me smile every time. I love the dad's initial reaction to the lyrics :lol

(Normally I don't find it very funny when kids talk/behave like that, but it's a movie and she really got bullied bad by that girl. Her dad is so sweet too.)


----------



## Mabel Pines

A response to a Youtube comment.


----------



## Kevin001

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> My favorite movie clip, makes me smile every time. I love the dad's initial reaction to the lyrics :lol
> 
> (Normally I don't find it very funny when kids talk/behave like that, but it's a movie and she really got bullied bad by that girl. Her dad is so sweet too.)


----------



## SwtSurrender

I made myself laugh.


----------



## Tokztero

DrDisrespect


----------



## Whatev




----------



## Lohikaarme




----------



## SamanthaStrange

Someone saying they don't like Stephen King books because they are "unrealistic". :lol


----------



## momentsunset

Some guy blocked me on a dating site then deleted his account because I told him if he said what he said to me about his fetish to a woman he just met in person she'd look at him weird and walk away hahaha.


----------



## Lohikaarme




----------



## WillYouStopDave

Whatev said:


>


 I just realized the queen looks like she could be Dick Cheney's twin sister.


----------



## 0589471

WillYouStopDave said:


> I just realized the queen looks like she could be Dick Cheney's twin sister.


LOL apparently it's a thing, you're not wrong.


----------



## komorikun

Found this on reddit:


__
https://www.reddit.com/r/funny/comments/9cbya4


----------



## 3stacks




----------



## stratsp

Not to be a bummer but I really don't remember when was the last time I laughed ... All the posts I see i can may be get a smile if the mood is better but I don't think I have really laughed hard


----------



## Lohikaarme




----------



## VanGogh

Yesterday listening to a Louis C.K. recording. The deviant stuff that comes out of his mouth is just the right amount of dark humor that got me out of a tired depressed mooed yesterday.


----------



## komorikun




----------



## 0589471

lol


----------



## 0589471

I mean what else are you going to do in a subway?  @Persephone The Dread


----------



## Persephone The Dread

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> I mean what else are you going to do in a subway?  @Persephone The Dread


Haha I love the fact that enough people did it that they had to put up a sign, or maybe just one group made a really big thing out of it. Also reminds me of this sign:










I used to know a guy who read tarot cards in public but it was at this card game/table top battle game club so I don't think anyone really cared. Magic cards vs magic cards.


----------



## Tokztero

The username '2 Girls 1 Mup' on an online server I was playing on.


----------



## Tuan Jie

Dr. Nira Cain-N'Degeocello


----------



## Lohikaarme




----------



## Suchness

I forgot.


----------



## 0589471

Suchness said:


> I forgot.


----------



## Lohikaarme




----------



## duckie




----------



## hypestyle

probably something on a TV show. What show, what day, I don't know.


----------



## coeur_brise




----------



## Canadian Brotha

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1067537255747780609


----------



## SamanthaStrange




----------



## komorikun




----------



## AliceKawaiiDreams

Kesker
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SparklingWater

Saw this on reddit

https://news.avclub.com/j-k-rowling-reveals-that-wizards-used-to-just-****-on-1831501641


----------



## ScorchedEarth




----------



## ScorchedEarth




----------



## W00DBINE

New season of Santa Clarita Diet.


----------



## ScorchedEarth

Firing the Michael and canceling his celery.


----------



## ScorchedEarth




----------



## Ahava89

Farideh said:


> I watched an episode of Chopped last night and the competitors entered the April Fools challenge. Of course a lot of pranks were coming their way. It was pure entertainment.


Just started watching chopped and I love it. I'll that one out.


----------



## ScorchedEarth




----------



## RoadToRecovery




----------



## ScorchedEarth




----------



## Squirrelevant




----------



## IcedOver

Anytime reds comrade bernard or "aoc" open their mouths. The first instinct is to laugh, but then it's more like a cry because someone so awful exists in this country.


----------



## mistylake

Went to see this famous french stand-up comedian last night, Florence Foresti - she never fails to make me laugh until my belly hurts <3 She managed to make me forget about all my problems for a couple of hours and I'm greatful for that...


----------



## ScorchedEarth




----------



## SparklingWater




----------



## ceidauilyc

The last thing that made me laugh is a chakra wand with red jasper, aquamarine, lapis lazuli, clear quarz in it!


----------



## ScorchedEarth




----------



## komorikun

Her sound effects are really funny.


----------



## Lohikaarme




----------



## unemployment simulator




----------



## andy1984

.









Sent from my SM-A730F using Tapatalk


----------



## WillYouStopDave

^ :lol


----------



## Ahava89

When I told my husband that if I am the first to die in our old age, he should meet a nice old lady so he wont be alone. He responded with, "good to know, I'll have the viagra ready when you're on your death bed." 

Dark humor, but we have fun with it. You have to laugh!


----------



## twitchy666

*human word*

when a person ever uses the heavenly / disgraceful word: "YOU"!!!

indicates they're severely deprived of intelligence

never a unique instance. flooding mass volumes of repetition per se

warhammer word. aggression, conflict.

incapable of awareness of anything of this universe - just HUMANS! :O


----------



## SamanthaStrange

Someone saying I don't seem to be in a cheerful mood.

I don't think I've ever been in a cheerful mood in my life. :lol


----------



## Greenmacaron

An episode of South Park where there was this couple with butts for faces looking for their lost son who turned out to be Ben Affleck.


----------



## f1ora

episode of mind your language


----------



## Noca

JC Denton prank calling tech support scammers


----------



## ScorchedEarth




----------



## Canadian Brotha

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1186078359496744960


----------



## Canadian Brotha

My mom’s reaction to my beard


----------



## Yer Blues




----------



## Canadian Brotha




----------



## karenw

Sas


----------



## MCHB

https://1.bp.blogspot.com/-0BkUEoFvw44/Xb9iAeTl7PI/AAAAAAABqjI/zUXK61GnYbYBOC1xOGqCeiFZ7YnwEB90ACLcBGAsYHQ/s640/tumblr_8b2c2ccbc27eca7e60538fff883e6ac5_27de5795_4%20%2000.gif


----------



## komorikun

Saw a white guy in shorts. It was in the 50s (12°C).


----------



## WillYouStopDave

I just remembered there was this old man I knew ages ago. He would hang out with a group of us who all got together to play cards. So someone asked him if he checked the weather (I guess it was his designated duty to do so) and he said "It's gonna rain like a cow pissin' on a flat rock". :lol

I don't know why I just thought of that and made me laugh.


----------



## Yer Blues




----------



## MCHB

Yer Blues said:


>


Dude I grew up watching Ernest movies lol! :grin2:


----------



## MCHB

WillYouStopDave said:


> I just remembered there was this old man I knew ages ago. He would hang out with a group of us who all got together to play cards. So someone asked him if he checked the weather (I guess it was his designated duty to do so) and he said "It's gonna rain like a cow pissin' on a flat rock". :lol
> 
> I don't know why I just thought of that and made me laugh.


Wait you don't have a weather rock?


----------



## MCHB

Canadian Brotha said:


>


Something I actually remember from before I learned a trade is that "Bible" translates to "Book"


----------



## Musicfan

Yer Blues said:


>


The part when he points at himself like the judge is talking to him personally lol :haha


----------



## twitchy666

*something actually functioned properly*

partially

eventually

too much error this world!

what causes it? humans: laziness, ineptitude, severe stupidity rife
nature more meaningfully.. we should tackle & harness it. few do

most crave prettiness only

no heed for function or fact


----------



## Intricate designs

So you want those still even though burnt.


----------



## Yer Blues

Musicfan said:


> The part when he points at himself like the judge is talking to him personally lol :haha


He's very serious about being a juror, lol.


----------



## FrankieLone

Welcome To Gameshop video. Look it up on youtube.


----------



## MCHB

A video of a cat mowing into a karaoke mike lol. The reverb on the mow lol!


----------



## unemployment simulator




----------



## unemployment simulator

doesn't sound english. maybe "my hand is the best hand, recognise my hand!"


----------



## IcedOver




----------



## SamanthaStrange




----------



## Fever Dream




----------



## nekomaru

http://imgur.com/zgNHdet


This. I have so many questions...


----------



## Lohikaarme




----------



## Krum

I've been binge watching videos of baby orangutans, I don't even know which one made me laugh last, but they're all good.


----------



## IcedOver

I've been rewatching "Married . . . with Children" episodes a lot lately. They aired one the other day where Peggy and Marcy go hunting for Marcy's auctioned childhood keepsakes. They find her blanket being used as a snot rag by a derelict in an alley. Peggy offers him coupons for free women's shoes from Al's store in exchange for the blanket. He says, "I've dared to dream it and now it comes true!" in a snarky way, and it just caught me right. I was laughing hard for several minutes. I haven't laughed like that in quite a while.


----------



## leaf in the wind

The Youtube video of North Korean military marching to Bees Gees :rofl


----------



## GermanHermit

Standing in the checkout queue, boredly looking down into my shopping cart and noticing that I've got the wrong one!!!

How embarrassing!


----------



## W00DBINE

I've been watching soapbox racing recently, and when they crash makes me laugh.


----------



## Lohikaarme

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/skyrim/comments/geze52


----------



## Lohikaarme




----------



## firelight




----------



## mt moyt

review of a random movie i came across: "This entry in the dad-to-the-rescue action-movie genre doesn’t have enough twists to even tie a shoelace."

Lol


----------



## Skeletra




----------



## mt moyt

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## leaf in the wind

That BBC egg fried rice video with Uncle Roger that went viral. I've watched it twice now :lol Too good.


----------



## Fixxer

I watched the Simpsons, which I rarely do. I had a good laugh. lol


----------



## firelight




----------



## Skeletra




----------



## Starcut83

Singing Karaoke and messing up the words...it wasn't embarrassing though because rather than feeling like everyone was laughing at me I felt like I was laughing along with everyone else. Actually, looking back, no one laughed until I did.


----------



## Known

Found my kitten today like this


----------



## firelight




----------



## Socialmisfits

Louis de Funes (Maybe some Europeans my age and older will know him)


----------



## Greenmacaron

This for some reason.. Thanks YouTube recommendations 😃


----------

